# NAATI Certification



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi guys,

Is there any of you got the NAATI certification? 
I am confused about how is the procedure for this and whether is it possible to do online only or i need to go somewhere to get this?

I would like to appreciate if there is any of you ever do this NATII certification and willing to share your experience getting this certification. Thanks


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

tobby89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there any of you got the NAATI certification?
> I am confused about how is the procedure for this and whether is it possible to do online only or i need to go somewhere to get this?
> ...


Hi,

NAATI has undergone major changes in regards to the translation/interpretation accreditation at the end of 2017. I submitted my application for CCL test, which is the English-LOTE test only for immigration bonus 5 points in Nov 2017 and took the test in 21st Mar 2018. the results will not come until 2 months time. There are 4 CCL test each year and you can submit your application in a couple of month once it opens again. The previous "paraprofessional test" is no longer available without taking an internal NAATI course.

The details of CCL in available here. https://www.naati.com.au/other-information/ccl-testing/

Cheers,


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> Hi,
> 
> NAATI has undergone major changes in regards to the translation/interpretation accreditation at the end of 2017. I submitted my application for CCL test, which is the English-LOTE test only for immigration bonus 5 points in Nov 2017 and took the test in 21st Mar 2018. the results will not come until 2 months time. There are 4 CCL test each year and you can submit your application in a couple of month once it opens again. The previous "paraprofessional test" is no longer available without taking an internal NAATI course.
> 
> ...


Hi Jenny,

Did you got your results for CCL test?

Thanks


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

ptepreparation said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> Did you got your results for CCL test?
> 
> Thanks


My results will not come until May. I bought second handed NAATI course materials online and going through these materials will be enough for the preparation I think.

Cheers,


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> My results will not come until May. I bought second handed NAATI course materials online and going through these materials will be enough for the preparation I think.
> 
> Cheers,


I'm planning to do ccl in tamil, any tips? and i find it particularly hard to get resources for my language, you think it oauld be a good idea to go through materials of other langauges.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Sanjay8789 said:


> I'm planning to do ccl in tamil, any tips? and i find it particularly hard to get resources for my language, you think it oauld be a good idea to go through materials of other langauges.


I am not sure about your language. Interpretation test is essentially a reaction test so you need to have prompt responses to both languages. I think you better find the material in your language instead of others. Just a suggestion.

Cheers,


----------



## KengurMark (May 12, 2017)

I did CCL on 21st of March and got results after one week. So, even though they say you hafe to wait between 8 to 10 weeks for results, it's not necessarily the case. I think it depends on language you choose. The test is very easy in my opinion, however, this also could vary on LOTE. My language was Croatian and I practiced for 2 days before exam, 2 hours each day. So 4 hours in total using materials that are given by naati. The score I got is 80/90.


----------



## Hopeisalive (Oct 17, 2016)

KengurMark said:


> I did CCL on 21st of March and got results after one week. So, even though they say you hafe to wait between 8 to 10 weeks for results, it's not necessarily the case. I think it depends on language you choose. The test is very easy in my opinion, however, this also could vary on LOTE. My language was Croatian and I practiced for 2 days before exam, 2 hours each day. So 4 hours in total using materials that are given by naati. The score I got is 80/90.



That's real quick. Congrats mate. So you reckon the material provided by Naati is sufficient for preparation


----------



## KengurMark (May 12, 2017)

Yes, I think so. For extra materials you can go to immigration site as they have translated topics such as Centerlink or Medicare on almost every language.


----------



## mcurtil (Jul 21, 2017)

KengurMark said:


> I did CCL on 21st of March and got results after one week. So, even though they say you hafe to wait between 8 to 10 weeks for results, it's not necessarily the case. I think it depends on language you choose. The test is very easy in my opinion, however, this also could vary on LOTE. My language was Croatian and I practiced for 2 days before exam, 2 hours each day. So 4 hours in total using materials that are given by naati. The score I got is 80/90.


Hi KengurMark, did you pass the test in Australia? Do you know if you can pass the test on a tourist visa? I'm intending on going to Australia for a holiday just to pass the test.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> I am not sure about your language. Interpretation test is essentially a reaction test so you need to have prompt responses to both languages. I think you better find the material in your language instead of others. Just a suggestion.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Jenny,

Have you received your result yet?


----------



## dalip (Apr 15, 2018)

tobby89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there any of you got the NAATI certification?
> I am confused about how is the procedure for this and whether is it possible to do online only or i need to go somewhere to get this?
> ...


Sorry not sure


----------



## KengurMark (May 12, 2017)

mcurtil said:


> KengurMark said:
> 
> 
> > I did CCL on 21st of March and got results after one week. So, even though they say you hafe to wait between 8 to 10 weeks for results, it's not necessarily the case. I think it depends on language you choose. The test is very easy in my opinion, however, this also could vary on LOTE. My language was Croatian and I practiced for 2 days before exam, 2 hours each day. So 4 hours in total using materials that are given by naati. The score I got is 80/90.
> ...


Hi there. Yes, I passes the exam in Sydney, Australia. I think you can sit the exam even if you are on Tourist visa, but I am not 100% sure, you should check it with Naati. All I know is that they didn't ask me any questions about my visa status whe I applied for the exam.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

KengurMark said:


> I did CCL on 21st of March and got results after one week. So, even though they say you hafe to wait between 8 to 10 weeks for results, it's not necessarily the case. I think it depends on language you choose. The test is very easy in my opinion, however, this also could vary on LOTE. My language was Croatian and I practiced for 2 days before exam, 2 hours each day. So 4 hours in total using materials that are given by naati. The score I got is 80/90.


Congrates! Wow that was quick. I am still waiting though. May be there aren't many Chinese-English examiners in Australia Lol


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> Have you received your result yet?


Hi,

I just got the NATTI result today! I passed with 73/90. It only took 4 weeks!

Cheers,


----------



## ssmn (Feb 20, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got the NATTI result today! I passed with 73/90. It only took 4 weeks!
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Jenny, did you get the results by email or post, I havent received mine and I took it on March 23rd so feeling a bit nervous. Thanks


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

ssmn said:


> Hi Jenny, did you get the results by email or post, I havent received mine and I took it on March 23rd so feeling a bit nervous. Thanks


It only comes via email. I think the time took for examination results to come out depends on the number of examiners who judges your language and the number of ppl who took the exam the same as your language. Don't worry and good luck!!


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got the NATTI result today! I passed with 73/90. It only took 4 weeks!
> 
> Cheers,


Congrats. Thats cool mark!


----------



## hannahng21 (May 11, 2017)

ssmn said:


> Hi Jenny, did you get the results by email or post, I havent received mine and I took it on March 23rd so feeling a bit nervous. Thanks


Hi Ssmn, I am also planning to take CCL in Vietnamese and waiting for NAATI to reopen to apply. Can you please let me know if you get your result? I just want to know if it is a doable test for Vietnamese. Thank you very much!


----------



## ssmn (Feb 20, 2017)

hannahng21 said:


> Hi Ssmn, I am also planning to take CCL in Vietnamese and waiting for NAATI to reopen to apply. Can you please let me know if you get your result? I just want to know if it is a doable test for Vietnamese. Thank you very much!


Nope. No result for Vietnamese yet, at least not for me at this point. Its not a difficult test but what really matters is how it is graded so can not comment anything about it till I get the result. You should try and get a place though.


----------



## Irene123 (Apr 20, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> My results will not come until May. I bought second handed NAATI course materials online and going through these materials will be enough for the preparation I think.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Jenny, 

Do you still have the materials on hand? Can i purchase from you or could you please tell me what materials you used?


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi All , can this test be taken within australia ? Thanks


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Irene123 said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> Do you still have the materials on hand? Can i purchase from you or could you please tell me what materials you used?


Yes! are you doing Mandarin-English ???


----------



## Irene123 (Apr 20, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> Yes! are you doing Mandarin-English ???


How can i contact you? 

Yes, I am doing Mandarin - English.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Irene123 said:


> How can i contact you?
> 
> Yes, I am doing Mandarin - English.


Hi Irene,

Please give me your email address by private message~

Cheers,


----------



## Irene123 (Apr 20, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> Hi Irene,
> 
> Please give me your email address by private message~
> 
> Cheers,



I am new here. Sorry, I couldn't find the private message button


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

Anyone registered for the CCL test recently or did you register earlier for the test in May? I am thinking about taking the June tests, but am not sure registration is still open. Can someone please confirm if registration is open? Do the seats get filled up quickly?


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

pravincv said:


> Anyone registered for the CCL test recently or did you register earlier for the test in May? I am thinking about taking the June tests, but am not sure registration is still open. Can someone please confirm if registration is open? Do the seats get filled up quickly?


As of yesterday registration was still closed. I sent them an email enquiring, haven't heard back yet.


----------



## nishant.trisal (May 7, 2018)

*CCL Prep material*



JennyWang said:


> My results will not come until May. I bought second handed NAATI course materials online and going through these materials will be enough for the preparation I think.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Jenny. Could you please let me know from where did you purchase second hand study material for CCL preparation?

Thanks,
Nishant


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

jinahadam said:


> As of yesterday registration was still closed. I sent them an email enquiring, haven't heard back yet.


My friends who applied earlier before registration closed, just got the invite to pay fee and most likely getting invite in July. I called NAATI and they advised they have enough applicant to cover till July-August. Once open, they will start taking invite for August and later term dates.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

nishant.trisal said:


> Hi Jenny. Could you please let me know from where did you purchase second hand study material for CCL preparation?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nishant


Hi,

I found someone online but he only has Mandarin-English material.

Cheers,


----------



## Alpine7 (May 10, 2018)

*Congrats!!!*



JennyWang said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got the NATTI result today! I passed with 73/90. It only took 4 weeks!
> 
> Cheers,


Could you please tell me how long you had to take preparation for CCL test?

As far I know now its a combination of 3 separate test.


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

It’s just one test of Speaking 



Alpine7 said:


> JennyWang said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## xaviernathaniel (Jan 14, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> My friends who applied earlier before registration closed, just got the invite to pay fee and most likely getting invite in July. I called NAATI and they advised they have enough applicant to cover till July-August. Once open, they will start taking invite for August and later term dates.


hi..did you apply for bangla naati. I wanted some advice from you. are u appearing for naati. do you have any materials on naati bangla to english


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Do you have any material if yes then ebich language, 



nishant.trisal said:


> JennyWang said:
> 
> 
> > My results will not come until May. I bought second handed NAATI course materials online and going through these materials will be enough for the preparation I think.
> ...


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Alpine7 said:


> Could you please tell me how long you had to take preparation for CCL test?
> 
> As far I know now its a combination of 3 separate test.


Hi, 

This is an Oral interpretation test only for point based immigration purpose so it is quite short and simple compared to other NAATI test.

please find this website for more details.
https://www.naati.com.au/other-information/ccl-testing/

Cheers,


----------



## catchmeup (May 15, 2018)

*Hey Jenny*



JennyWang said:


> Hi,
> 
> NAATI has undergone major changes in regards to the translation/interpretation accreditation at the end of 2017. I submitted my application for CCL test, which is the English-LOTE test only for immigration bonus 5 points in Nov 2017 and took the test in 21st Mar 2018. the results will not come until 2 months time. There are 4 CCL test each year and you can submit your application in a couple of month once it opens again. The previous "paraprofessional test" is no longer available without taking an internal NAATI course.
> 
> ...


Hey Jenny, 

Congrats!! on passing your NAATI CCL exam, Would you mind sharing the exam questions or dialogue just to see if they were same as the Sample dialogues provided in NAATI website? I'm taking my NAATI in June but no resource material available other than sample papers for Tamil


----------



## nishant.trisal (May 7, 2018)

*NAATI CCL Exam Duration*

Dear All,

Those who have given NAATI CCL exam recently, please let me know the exact duration of the test. 

I understand from NAATI's website that the test includes 2 dialogues with each dialogue approximately 300 words, approximately half in English and half in LOTE but the exact duration of the test is unclear. 

Thanks,
Nishant


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

20 mins max...



nishant.trisal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Those who have given NAATI CCL exam recently, please let me know the exact duration of the test.
> 
> ...


----------



## nishant.trisal (May 7, 2018)

*NAATI CCL Exam Duration*



Salman007 said:


> 20 mins max...


Thanks Salman!


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Nishant you can PM me if you need more details..



nishant.trisal said:


> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> > 20 mins max...
> ...


----------



## andrearios (Sep 12, 2017)

Naati CCL on a tourist visa ??? anyone


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

andrearios said:


> Naati CCL on a tourist visa ??? anyone


Yes you can


----------



## hannahng21 (May 11, 2017)

ssmn said:


> Nope. No result for Vietnamese yet, at least not for me at this point. Its not a difficult test but what really matters is how it is graded so can not comment anything about it till I get the result. You should try and get a place though.


Hi ssmn, 

Since I am now looking for a CCL preparation course, would you mind letting me know which institution that you took your CCL course? Thank you very much!


----------



## xaviernathaniel (Jan 14, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Congrats. Thats cool mark!


hi expat4aus. do u have naati bangla reading materials which u can share. amio bangladeshi


----------



## xaviernathaniel (Jan 14, 2018)

hi bhaiya. do u have naati bangla reading material which u can share pls


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Sorry brother I have Hindi..


xaviernathaniel said:


> hi bhaiya. do u have naati bangla reading material which u can share pls


----------



## xaviernathaniel (Jan 14, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Sorry brother I have Hindi..


hi salman.how to ping u in private message.i dont see any message icon


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

xaviernathaniel said:


> hi salman.how to ping u in private message.i dont see any message icon


Bhai, send me your email address in pm, I will share the link.


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> Bhai, send me your email address in pm, I will share the link.


Hello Bhai,

Can you please share me the link?

Thanks


----------



## catchmeup (May 15, 2018)

Hello Everyone, 

Does anyone have NAATI Tamil prep material

Cheers,
Velu


----------



## catchmeup (May 15, 2018)

Sanjay8789 said:


> I'm planning to do ccl in tamil, any tips? and i find it particularly hard to get resources for my language, you think it oauld be a good idea to go through materials of other langauges.


Hi Sanjay, 

did you get any practice materials for Tamil, Coudl you pleaes share if you have?

Cheers,
Velu


----------



## catchmeup (May 15, 2018)

KengurMark said:


> Yes, I think so. For extra materials you can go to immigration site as they have translated topics such as Centerlink or Medicare on almost every language.



Hi Mate, 

Can you please help us with the link of that, Appreciate your help !!!


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Any news on CCL result for May? I saw one guy for Thai language got the result today.


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi all,
Does anyone know the exact certification / exam name (or the direct link) , which I need to select from the NAATI site. 

LOTE - Tamil


Thanks a lot.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone know the exact certification / exam name (or the direct link) , which I need to select from the NAATI site.
> 
> LOTE - Tamil
> ...


Here you go

https://www.naati.com.au/other-information/ccl-testing/

Cheers


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.naati.com.au/other-information/ccl-testing/
> 
> Cheers



Thanks a lot @newbienz. 
Seems like the earliest date is next year only  & fees $800
Considering the time and money required, I think it is better to try IELTS again to get tht 5 point.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Thanks a lot @newbienz.
> Seems like the earliest date is next year only  & fees $800
> Considering the time and money required, I think it is better to try IELTS again to get tht 5 point.


I guess all applicants who are based in Australia must be trying for it 
Hence the huge wait list
It may be the easiest path to score an additional 5 points 

Cheers


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

newbienz said:


> I guess all applicants who are based in Australia must be trying for it
> Hence the huge wait list
> It may be the easiest path to score an additional 5 points
> 
> Cheers


Hi i am from india and i am planning to take the CCL test tamil LOTE. Can i come on tourist Visa and take the test.Also where to take training for Tamil lang.


Friends please Advice.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Anyone know if the CCL cert has an expiry date (eg English language evidence for DHA needs 36 months validity) or is it valid indefinitely?


----------



## catchmeup (May 15, 2018)

subhasamaran said:


> Hi i am from india and i am planning to take the CCL test tamil LOTE. Can i come on tourist Visa and take the test.Also where to take training for Tamil lang.
> 
> 
> Friends please Advice.


Hello Friend, 

My name is Velu, I've recently taken LOTE tamil CCL on 18th June 2018, YEs you can travel on tourist visa, but do keep in mind the language used is tamil(srilankan), you can download materials from centrelink website which has Australia words translated for easy reference.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank friend. Can you tell me how to prepare fir this and how long the test lasted . What topic u received the questions how to handle exam. How did u score and marking creteria 


Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidofskc (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi Jenny,

I am from Hong Kong and I would like to get the materials from you too. Can I? Thanks!



JennyWang said:


> Hi Irene,
> 
> Please give me your email address by private message~
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## karizma360 (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm new to this, i wasn't aware of NAATI not been undertaken at overseas other than Australia which sucks, is this true, please anyone can confirm this, that's what it states on the website.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

What's the earliest date available for naati CCL in Sydney? Hindi-english


----------



## guigaoh2o (Apr 2, 2016)

pravincv said:


> What's the earliest date available for naati CCL in Sydney? Hindi-english


feb/2019


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Anyone familiar with Hindi-English? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

naman1282 said:


> Which NAATI certification is exactly required for 5 points? They offer a lot of different certifications I'm confused.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ccl test Google CCL naati

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Experts, 

Do you know when registering for NAATI CCL Test, do we have to make a payment? Or we can apply for the application assessment without payment? 

I tried to register or apply for NAATI exam, its asking for payment options!

Can anyone please throw some light on this?

Thanks in advance

Regards
BR


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Anyone know if the CCL cert has an expiry date (eg English language evidence for DHA needs 36 months validity) or is it valid indefinitely?


NAATI have informed me it is valid for three years.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhaggy said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Do you know when registering for NAATI CCL Test, do we have to make a payment? Or we can apply for the application assessment without payment?
> 
> ...


You were being naive if you thought you can get anything assessed in Australia without payment 
Immigration is a money guzzling exercise and except the EOI, everything requires upfront payment 

Will not be surprised to see if even lodging an EOI requires payment in the near future 

Cheers


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You were being naive if you thought you can get anything assessed in Australia without payment
> Immigration is a money guzzling exercise and except the EOI, everything requires upfront payment
> 
> Will not be surprised to see if even lodging an EOI requires payment in the near future
> ...


I will be glad to pay $1000 to lodge an EOI though.


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

catchmeup said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> My name is Velu, I've recently taken LOTE tamil CCL on 18th June 2018, YEs you can travel on tourist visa, but do keep in mind the language used is tamil(srilankan), you can download materials from centrelink website which has Australia words translated for easy reference.


Hi Velu,

Did you receive your result?

What questions did you get in the exam?

Can't we use the Indian TAMIL in the exam?

Thanks..


----------



## Rajani.786 (Jul 22, 2018)

I need help for NAATI in Urdu plz...


----------



## Rajani.786 (Jul 22, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Sorry brother I have Hindi....
> 
> Can you please help me with NAATI test?


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello Rajani..what help exactly?


----------



## catchmeup (May 15, 2018)

ptepreparation said:


> Hi Velu,
> 
> Did you receive your result?
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I still have not received my results, you can use Indian Tamil, Its not hard with Srilankan slang Tamil, I will post here once i've my results out, I'm sure I will not pass  
I will have a marginal fail. 

Questions asked : 
1. About Centrelink payment option while travelling overseas
2. about a robbery victim and insurance company rep

hope this helps


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

catchmeup said:


> Hi,
> 
> I still have not received my results, you can use Indian Tamil, Its not hard with Srilankan slang Tamil, I will post here once i've my results out, I'm sure I will not pass
> I will have a marginal fail.
> ...



What do you mean by marginal fail? You won't get the 5 points, will you?


----------



## shyam89 (Jan 30, 2018)

I am planning to give NAATI as I am falling short by 5 points. Can someone kindly help me to understand the process and types of NAATI tests available, if any? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Srija (Aug 1, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Sorry brother I have Hindi.


Hi Salman, can you share NAATI CCL Hindi materials which you have? I have exam on Nov 20.


----------



## Srija (Aug 1, 2018)

Can anyone share your NAATI hindi exam experience and questions?

Thanks


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

catchmeup said:


> Hi,
> 
> I still have not received my results, you can use Indian Tamil, Its not hard with Srilankan slang Tamil, I will post here once i've my results out, I'm sure I will not pass
> I will have a marginal fail.
> ...


Hi Velu,

Thanks for the reply.
Also can you please let us know once you get your results.

And reg the test.

Do we need to translate each sentence or each paragraph?
How many paragraphs did you get in the test?
Does the test had the same structure as provided in the ccl practice material?

thanks.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

catchmeup said:


> Hi,
> 
> I still have not received my results, you can use Indian Tamil, Its not hard with Srilankan slang Tamil, I will post here once i've my results out, I'm sure I will not pass
> I will have a marginal fail.
> ...


Hi velu

I am also planning to take test ccl tamil in Feb.

How was the exam is it very strict or how welse how did u prepare yourself
Give us some insights


Thanks in advance 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

Salman007 said:


> Hello Rajani..what help exactly?


Hi Salman,
Can you please post the CCL exam topics which you got in the exam? 

Thanks


----------



## foios (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Wondering if someone has the Russian CCL prep materials (except the ones privided by NAATI)?

I've also noticed some guys saying that it is possible to download preps from Centrelink? What does it mean? Could you give me the link?

Thanks heaps!


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Dear Tamil test aspirants,

I have created a new thread, please share your knowledge and updates to help each other !

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...living-australia/1458344-naati-ccl-tamil.html


----------



## abdalkarim (Jul 31, 2018)

*CCL NAATI Arabic Language*

Can someone please tell me if there is any material for CCL in Arabic except the one on the website?


----------



## catchmeup (May 15, 2018)

ptepreparation said:


> Hi Velu,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> Also can you please let us know once you get your results.
> ...


Hello there, 

I've not yet received my results , I will for sure let you know all once I receive, about the questions 

Do we need to translate each sentence or each paragraph? - Each word need to be translated, but it will be more of a dialogue (i.e Speaker 1 -- Dialogue -- interpret and Speaker 2 --- dialogue --- interpret) exactly like the sample test paper.
How many paragraphs did you get in the test? - I did not count it but I believe it is same as mentioned, 1st dialogue had minimum 150-175 words(Its conversation than more of paragraph)
Does the test had the same structure as provided in the ccl practice material? - Yes, absolutely( after the chime you have to interpret )


----------



## catchmeup (May 15, 2018)

subhasamaran said:


> Hi velu
> 
> I am also planning to take test ccl tamil in Feb.
> 
> ...



Hi Subhas, 

I didn't prepare enough honestly, I got help from thread about centrelink and I searched for the documents which are translated into Tamil from English, I've used that as a reference material, While appearing for the test , I heard that there is a new online class opened in Melbourne for Tamil Naati coaching one week prior to my exam date, you can search for it online as I didn't get any the time I prepared. 

With regards, to test yes there will be just two person in the test room ( you and the examiner ) there is no room for error or misuse


----------



## foios (Jul 2, 2018)

catchmeup said:


> Hi Subhas,
> 
> I didn't prepare enough honestly, I got help from thread about centrelink and I searched for the documents which are translated into Tamil from English, I've used that as a reference material,


Hey mate,

could you please give me the link to these documents? Are they on the Centrelink website? I need the same for Russian language, but I didn't find anything related on the Centrelink site.

Thanks!


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Sorry brother I have Hindi..


Hi Salman, i am planning to appear for hindi ccl test. Do you mind sharing me the prep material?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hello , is there any way to book ccl test earlier ? i am trying to register and the earliest it is showing the date is available for 09/04/2019 in Sydney location ?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

sydney4062 said:


> Hello , is there any way to book ccl test earlier ? i am trying to register and the earliest it is showing the date is available for 09/04/2019 in Sydney location ?


Sydney is booked up man. I'm myself giving it in Canberra. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aps301 (Jan 20, 2018)

is there any eligibility for giving NAATI CCL? someone was telling me that only students can give it, but i didn't find anything like such on the website. 

does anyone has any info on the same?


----------



## Therohan (Aug 9, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Sorry brother I have Hindi..


Hi can you please send me link of your material? Can you share it here please?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

aps301 said:


> is there any eligibility for giving NAATI CCL? someone was telling me that only students can give it, but i didn't find anything like such on the website.
> 
> does anyone has any info on the same?


I have friends who are not students who have taken the CCL test


----------



## catchmeup (May 15, 2018)

Folks, 

I've received the result today, I've passed the test, my score is 70/90. I never thought this is possible after a lot of distortion in the test. I believe you all can take the test in tamil considering the way I've done, you all must be doing better and will for sure pass the test. 

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

catchmeup said:


> Folks,
> 
> I've received the result today, I've passed the test, my score is 70/90. I never thought this is possible after a lot of distortion in the test. I believe you all can take the test in tamil considering the way I've done, you all must be doing better and will for sure pass the test.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats!

If you had to guess your Tamil proficiency using the IELTS scale, what would it be (I guess only for listening and speaking)?

Do you speak it regularly?

Any tips!

I have a friend who might be doing the NAATI CCL test in the coming months.


----------



## catchmeup (May 15, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> If you had to guess your Tamil proficiency using the IELTS scale, what would it be (I guess only for listening and speaking)?
> 
> ...



My Tamil proficiency I'd say 7 to 7.5 in Listening and Speaking is 8, Tamil is my mother tongue and I speak it for more than 25 years


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

catchmeup said:


> My Tamil proficiency I'd say 7 to 7.5 in Listening and Speaking is 8, Tamil is my mother tongue and I speak it for more than 25 years


Thanks mate that helps heaps!

All the best with the rest of your PR journey


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

catchmeup said:


> My Tamil proficiency I'd say 7 to 7.5 in Listening and Speaking is 8, Tamil is my mother tongue and I speak it for more than 25 years


Hi Velu,
Are you from Tamilnadu or Sri Lanka?

Basically my question is whether you speak Indian tamil or Sri Lankan tamil?

Thanks bro.


Thanks


----------



## catchmeup (May 15, 2018)

ptepreparation said:


> Hi Velu,
> Are you from Tamilnadu or Sri Lanka?
> 
> Basically my question is whether you speak Indian tamil or Sri Lankan tamil?
> ...


Hi, 

I'm an Indian, I speak Indian Tamil, but I used centrelink documents suggested by Jennywang and Alexkoshy(I think) in this forum which had Sri-lankan Tamil which helped me a lot(I thank both of them for this)but I suppose the marking will happen by both Indian and Sri-lankan examiners otherwise I'd have not passed this test.

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

catchmeup said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm an Indian, I speak Indian Tamil, but I used centrelink documents suggested by Jennywang and Alexkoshy(I think) in this forum which had Sri-lankan Tamil which helped me a lot(I thank both of them for this)but I suppose the marking will happen by both Indian and Sri-lankan examiners otherwise I'd have not passed this test.
> 
> Cheers


Would you have a link to the centrelink documents you used that helped? 

I found some online, but would be great to get it straight from someone who has been through the process.


----------



## catchmeup (May 15, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Would you have a link to the centrelink documents you used that helped?
> 
> I found some online, but would be great to get it straight from someone who has been through the process.



hello, 

Sure, https://www.humanservices.gov.au/individuals/information-in-your-language/tamil

That's the link for Tamil centrelink.

You will see and you can even hear two audio in Sri Lanka tamil.


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

catchmeup said:


> hello,
> 
> Sure, https://www.humanservices.gov.au/individuals/information-in-your-language/tamil
> 
> ...



Did you take notes during the exam? Or you kept it in memory?

Thanks


----------



## catchmeup (May 15, 2018)

ptepreparation said:


> Did you take notes during the exam? Or you kept it in memory?
> 
> Thanks


Hello there, 

I did both, I couldn't write all the contents I hear due to lack of time, rate of speech, etc. but I could write first letter of each word and with enough memory I was able to repeat, but I missed a lot of words due to lack of preparation, It was easy for me to interpret from Tamil to English, but from English to Tamil it was very difficult. With enough preparations I think you can also do the same. Try and see if it works for you. I also used Google Translate for English to Tamil for some words I see or read that helped as well. 

Again, like I mentioned I was not prepared well and no proper documents, but still NAATI was kind enough to provide me the score. I think you all will be able to do better if you prepare well. 

All the best!!


Cheers,
Velu


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

catchmeup said:


> hello,
> 
> Sure, https://www.humanservices.gov.au/individuals/information-in-your-language/tamil
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## ffbigfans (May 23, 2018)

Congratz mate !!

I have a question here.
Does it have specified rules about when we need to start talking ?
Can we complete our note and arrange our words first before speaking?
Thanks.



catchmeup said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I did both, I couldn't write all the contents I hear due to lack of time, rate of speech, etc. but I could write first letter of each word and with enough memory I was able to repeat, but I missed a lot of words due to lack of preparation, It was easy for me to interpret from Tamil to English, but from English to Tamil it was very difficult. With enough preparations I think you can also do the same. Try and see if it works for you. I also used Google Translate for English to Tamil for some words I see or read that helped as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## moaz (Aug 29, 2018)

did anyone do the Arabic test? 

do the examiners take into consideration the slag ? each Arabic country got its own slag and norms. or it has to be official Arabic language


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

ffbigfans said:


> Congratz mate !!
> 
> I have a question here.
> Does it have specified rules about when we need to start talking ?
> ...


Well, if you hesitate, points will be deducted. So I will say three seconds max after the chime.


----------



## Patrickbatman01 (Sep 2, 2018)

catchmeup said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm an Indian, I speak Indian Tamil, but I used centrelink documents suggested by Jennywang and Alexkoshy(I think) in this forum which had Sri-lankan Tamil which helped me a lot(I thank both of them for this)but I suppose the marking will happen by both Indian and Sri-lankan examiners otherwise I'd have not passed this test.
> 
> Cheers


Can you tell us how were the exam conditions? And how did you think you did during the exam when it ended? Did you expect to pass and what are your individual section (Tamil-Eng and Eng-Tamil) marks? Thanks.


----------



## srrtvr1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi Catchmeup,

Congrats !!!!I hope you have given more information in the group about tamil CCL test thanks a lot for that help...You have given centerlink for exam preparation this only link is enough or any other useful material or link if you are having please share it


----------



## srrtvr1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

catchmeup said:


> hello,
> 
> Sure, https://www.humanservices.gov.au/individuals/information-in-your-language/tamil
> 
> ...


Hi Catchmeup,

Congrats !!!!I hope you have given more information in the group about tamil CCL test thanks a lot for that help...You have given centerlink for exam preparation this only link is enough or any other useful material or link if you are having please share it


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

*CCL in Malay*

Hi did any of you sit for the CCL test in Malay. COuld you pls share your experience and any tips or where I can find any practice materials?


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

chongchien said:


> Hi did any of you sit for the CCL test in Malay. COuld you pls share your experience and any tips or where I can find any practice materials?


Hi! I applied for it but then I got ITA so I withdrew my application. As far as I know, there is only the practice material on NAATI's website, other than that maybe you can try getting Malay to English books from the book store. Quality varies so try to browse before buying. I would suggest just booking the test if you have the funds to spare and need the points because you might be able to get a full refund like me.


----------



## ffbigfans (May 23, 2018)

Hi, I will sit on the exam this october in indonesian. I only found materials from ccl web and immi web..do let me know if you find any practice materials even in malay. Thanks.



chongchien said:


> Hi did any of you sit for the CCL test in Malay. COuld you pls share your experience and any tips or where I can find any practice materials?


----------



## jayasenan (Feb 9, 2015)

Salman007 said:


> Hello Rajani..what help exactly?


Hey Salman, how did you do you naati ccl? I saw a screenshot of your marks and you got very high. Did you translate every word or just convey the essential meaning? 

How did you improve your vocabulary? 

Did you also restructure the wording to suit your LOTE language?


----------



## krfig (Nov 28, 2018)

KengurMark said:


> I did CCL on 21st of March and got results after one week. So, even though they say you hafe to wait between 8 to 10 weeks for results, it's not necessarily the case. I think it depends on language you choose. The test is very easy in my opinion, however, this also could vary on LOTE. My language was Croatian and I practiced for 2 days before exam, 2 hours each day. So 4 hours in total using materials that are given by naati. The score I got is 80/90.


Hi Mark. I am from Serbia, I have a few questions so if it's not a problem could you send me a privet message as I am new and can't send you a message. <*SNIP*> *See "Language", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Rati Potter (Dec 19, 2018)

*Thanks Velu*

Hi Velu,

Thanks, is there any additional material that you may have? Please let us know.



catchmeup said:


> hello,
> 
> 
> That's the link for Tamil centrelink.
> ...


----------



## Rati Potter (Dec 19, 2018)

*Time limit*

Is there any specific time limit for answering once the recording is over?



catchmeup said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I did both, I couldn't write all the contents I hear due to lack of time, rate of speech, etc. but I could write first letter of each word and with enough memory I was able to repeat, but I missed a lot of words due to lack of preparation, It was easy for me to interpret from Tamil to English, but from English to Tamil it was very difficult. With enough preparations I think you can also do the same. Try and see if it works for you. I also used Google Translate for English to Tamil for some words I see or read that helped as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rati Potter (Dec 19, 2018)

*Request to help*

Can you please share the details you'd found online? It will be helpful.



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Would you have a link to the centrelink documents you used that helped?
> 
> I found some online, but would be great to get it straight from someone who has been through the process.


----------



## syedabraar (Jul 1, 2016)

Dear Sir/Madam,

I need some clarify that an overseas applicant can appear for NAATI CCL examination by visiting to Australia? If yes, in what type of visa we can apply and come there to attend the exam.
------------
Reply from NAATI CCL
Hello,

Overseas residents are able to sit CCL tests – you will need to direct your visa questions to Department of Home Affairs.

Regards


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

syedabraar said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tourist visa is fine. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## srrtvr1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

ffbigfans said:


> Hi, I will sit on the exam this october in indonesian. I only found materials from ccl web and immi web..do let me know if you find any practice materials even in malay. Thanks.


Hi ,

I have passed my CCL exam today with the below score can I get 5 points 
Task A: Dialogue 1: (minimum 29)	31 / 45
Task A: Dialogue 2: (minimum 29)	32.5 / 45
Overall Mark (minimum 63)	63.5 / 90

otherwise any specific mark is required.Please reply


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

srrtvr1982 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure can get 5 marks with this score. You cleared by just .5 marks. Congratulations!!!!! Even I got my results recently snd I cleared too! Congrats to both of us 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

srrtvr1982 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have passed my CCL exam today with the below score can I get 5 points
> Task A: Dialogue 1: (minimum 29)31 / 45
> ...


Congratulations! I remember seeing your post about revaluation? 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)
189 : 70 01-Jul-2018
190 : 70+5 NSW 01-Jul-2018


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

shubhamjuneja7 said:


> You sure can get 5 marks with this score. You cleared by just .5 marks. Congratulations!!!!! Even I got my results recently snd I cleared too! Congrats to both of us
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Happy days  

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)
189 : 70 01-Jul-2018
190 : 70+5 NSW 01-Jul-2018


----------



## Pavanpatel25 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi Salman,
Do you have Naati hindi material? Can you please share with me I have exam next month I am literally not prepare for it. Please share the material with me. Would be highly appreciated brother 😞


----------



## Pavanpatel25 (Feb 17, 2019)

Srija said:


> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry brother I have Hindi.
> ...


Hi brother! I really need material in Hindi. Can you please help! 😞


----------



## ankiran (Nov 18, 2016)

*context*

Anyone who has taken the exam remember the context of the dialogues?


----------



## ankiran (Nov 18, 2016)

syedabraar said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> I need some clarify that an overseas applicant can appear for NAATI CCL examination by visiting to Australia? If yes, in what type of visa we can apply and come there to attend the exam.
> ------------
> ...



One of my friend was looking for this. Thank you for sharing this. This information is really helpful.


----------



## diablo7217 (Apr 4, 2018)

NAATI CCL dates are all booked for hindi.can anyone confirm this?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> No dates available in 2019 but inbox me I might be able to help!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ha ha, points shot up and whole year is already booked and its just April lol. And we wonder who profits from shrinking immigration numbers? Everyone except the intending immigrants.

Hindi - All booked
Bangla - 1 session left
Punjabi - All booked
Tamil - 1 session left
Urdu - 5/6 sessions left
Nepali - All booked
Vietnamese - 1 session left
Mandarin - All booked
Cantonese - 1 session left
Filipino - 1 session left
Indonesian - 3 session left


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Ha ha, points shot up and whole year is already booked and its just April lol. And we wonder who profits from shrinking immigration numbers? Everyone except the intending immigrants.
> 
> Hindi - All booked
> Bangla - 1 session left
> ...


How do you check that? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> How do you check that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


https://www.naati.com.au/MyNaati/Apply/ccl


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

I know some people who are offering Urgent dates still for 2019 with proof lol. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> I know some people who are offering Urgent dates still for 2019 with proof lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


They can. Once someone withdraws, that date opens up and then you need to register asap before someone else takes it. 

Previously it was FIFO policy and hence you would wait for CCL to offer you place, not you pick it and hence why all places are now booked.


----------



## avnish23 (Jan 18, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Bhai, send me your email address in pm, I will share the link.


Hey man 
Can you please share the resource with me? 

Thanks


----------



## sabahaque13 (Aug 14, 2019)

Maybe they should charge for EOI as well, as number of fake EOIs and wasted invitations create a nuisance for genuine applications!!

This can actually be taken in advance and deducted from final fees!!


----------

